# Will Revell make any more subs?



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I picked up my 1/72 Gato from Revell. I just love these big scale kits. Anyone know what is next or will there be any more big scale subs?

By the way, if any of you haven't been reading over the general modeling forum but enjoy submarine kits, Moebius models is releasing a 39 inch Seaview from the tv show Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea. It will be the 4 window version.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't know if Revell has any more subs in the pipeline but being a bigger fan of nuclear subs than WW2 subs I'd love a big USS OHIO or something like a SKIPJACK in 1/144 or even 1/72.


----------

